# New Synvisc Code



## efuhrmann (Dec 29, 2009)

Anyone with information on J7325 being new in 2010 for Synvisc 1 mg? Deleted code J7322 which is per dose?


----------



## twosmek (Dec 29, 2009)

I got information from our synvisc rep. It lists the following:

Synvisc ONE
HCPCS Code: J7325
Units: 48

Synvisc
HCPCS Code: J7325
Units: 16

The code is per MG

This code is replacing J7322 for Synvisc and no longer using teh misc code J3490 for SynviscOne.  This is CMS so you will have to check with other carriers.


----------



## IHAGEE9 (Jan 8, 2010)

Wouldn't it be 32 units since each synvisc injection has 2ml and one ml=16mg?


----------



## kjstearns (Jan 15, 2010)

I have the same information as Tina. Synvisc- 16 units, Synvisc-One, 48 units.

~Kirsten, CPC


----------



## hlmcintyre (Feb 24, 2010)

But Blue Shield of MA has a max of 2 units for this code, so how do you bill for the proper dosage?  The 16 units works fine for Medicare - haven't had a Synvisc One yet.

Heidi M.


----------



## twosmek (Mar 1, 2010)

they may not be using the new code. I would call them and double check. They may still want the old code to be used or they need to update.


----------



## hlmcintyre (Mar 3, 2010)

Tina,

The J7322 code has been deleted, so they can't want the old code.  When I spoke with Provider Services, they said 'there's a 2 unit max for this code'.  I don't think they want 8 lines with 51 on lines 2 thur 8 - you'd have to send 2 claims.  I'm about ready to pull my hair out on this one!

Heidi


----------



## hlmcintyre (Mar 24, 2010)

*BSMA updated their edits*

It took contacting our Provider Rep, but I got the Synvisc & BSMA resolved.  They had to update their edits to allow for the correct 16 or 48 units.  One phone call to adjust all the claims in question and now all are back in process.


----------



## twosmek (Mar 31, 2010)

glad you got it all figured out.


----------

